# Proline Lineminder for sale in "boats for sale"



## mdanile (Nov 3, 2009)

Just a heads up that I posted for sale. 27" tall, 5 holes for mounting. $325 used.


----------



## doublehaul60 (May 14, 2017)

*Line Minder*

Do still have the Line Minder?


----------

